

3 years later, Google Apps free no longer on the sign-up page, again... - intlect
http://googleenterprise.blogspot.com/2009/07/google-apps-standard-edition-still-free.html

======
intlect
Going to www.google.com/a/ it's just no longer there. Can be accessed via the
Pricing page. Thanks Larry, Sergey. I wouldn't have cared at all had you guys
not promised to not do this again.

